# Rolle ölen - abe womit???



## discobarsch (27. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

man liesst hier öfter das ihr eure rollen von zeit zu zeit nachfettet/ölt. das wollt ich jetzt auch mal machen aber ich weiss nicht genau womit!

was benutzt ihr zum nachfetten eurer rollen?
welche teile an der rolle wartet ihr überhaupt?

über einen rat wär ich euch dankbar,
gruss,
d.barsch


----------



## Khaane (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Kannst relativ dünnflüssiges Mehrzweckfett nehmen oder wenn du es gleich richtig machen willst, entweder Penn Rollenfett oder Quantum Hot Sauce.

Wichtig:

*Gefettet *werden Getriebeteile

*Geölt *wird die Rücklaufsperre, Achse, Kugellager, Schnurlaufröllchen

Als Öl kannst du normales Nähmaschinenöl nehmen.

------------------------------------------------------

Bei Süßwasserrollen sollte man mind. 1mal pro Jahr zumindest nachfetten und ölen (wenn sie nur im Schrank standen, dann nicht )

Bei Salzwasserrollen empfiehlt es sich diese nach dem Gebrauch gründlich abzuspülen und zu trocknen und alle 10-15 Einsätze zumindest Schnurlaufröllchen, Achse und seitliche Lager zu ölen. (paar Tropfen reichen)

Bei intensiver Nutzung sollte man den Rollen schon 2mal im Jahr das volle Programm gönnen. (außer es handelt sich um schrottige Rollen - Da würde ich einfach mit nem Sprühfett reinsprühen )

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141122&highlight=tackle+review


----------



## ankaro (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

*Geölt *wird die Rücklaufsperre, Achse, Kugellager, Schnurlaufröllchen

Falls du noch garkeine Ahnung hast, wie so etwas germacht wird, dann lass dir das lieber mal von jemanden Zeigen.
"Gibt ja viele die die Rollen nachher nicht mehr zusammen bekommen "

Viel Glück


----------



## börnie (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

es gibt z.b. von balzer ein recht gutes rollenöl.
wichtig ist, dass es mögl. säurefrei ist.

außerdem sollte es nicht sehr stark riechen. sonst hast du nach jeder rollenbenutzung muffelfinger und deine fänge dürften danach richtung 0 tendieren...


----------



## Khaane (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich halte es sowieso für vollkommen überflüssig (und für Laien gefährlich!!!), Rollen zur Wartung zu zerlegen - bei meinen Shimanos kommt regelmäßig Fett/Öl in die Wartungsöffnung und die leicht ereichbaren anderen Schmierstellen (Schnurlaufröllchen, Kurbellager am Gehäuse) und fertig - ich fische meine Rollen häufig und hatte bislang noch nie das Gefühl, dass die Wartung unzureichend gewesen wäre.... Zum Schmieren benutze ich das Sprühöl/-fett von Shimano - sehr gut zu dosieren und man kommt easy an die zu schmierenden Stellen!!!



Da ist was "Wahres" dran, Rollen sind zwar relativ simpel aufgebaut, aber gerade Anfänger werden mit dem Zusammenbau arge Probleme bekommen.

Insbesondere wenn ich an die Konterschraube denke - "Nach fest kommt ab" :q

Die Wartungsöffnung von Shimano in Verbindung mit deren Sprühfett erleichtert es dem Laien enorm. Zur Not kann man das Fett auch durch das Loch unter der Endkappe sprühen, aber viele Rollen haben da keine Öffnungen mehr. (denke an die Arc-Serie )

Eigentlich müsste sich ein Profi (Angeldet wo bist du?) bereit erklären, Rollen zu warten, je nach Wartunsintensität bis 15 €, so dass eine Komplettwartung unter 25 € inkl. Hin- und Rückporto bleibt.


----------



## Carp Dav (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

hi discobarsch

vielleicht hilft dir das hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108668


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da ist was "Wahres" dran, Rollen sind zwar relativ simpel aufgebaut, aber gerade Anfänger werden mit dem Zusammenbau arge Probleme bekommen.
> 
> Insbesondere wenn ich an die Konterschraube denke - "Nach fest kommt ab" :q
> 
> ...



Ergänzend sollte noch gesagt werden, dass sich Rollen nach einiger Betriebszeit "einlaufen". D.h. die Getriebeteile arbeiten sich ein (eigentlich nutzen sie minimal ab). Eine neue Rolle kann man einfach zerlgen und später wieder zusammensetzen. Bei einer gebrauchten Rolle sollte man die Position der Zahnräder markieren und sie anschließend in dieselbe Position bringen. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass eine vorher gut laufende Rolle später läuft wie ein Sack Nüsse. Natürlich besteht die Möglichkeit, die Rolle nochmal zu zerlegen und alles wieder in die richtige Position zu bringen. Wenn allerdings die Markierungen fehlen, gibt es natürlich sehr viele Kombinationen und das ganze wird zum "Lebenswerk".

Die Idee mit dem Warten von Rollen durch AngelDet ist sicher klasse. Allerdings wird das preislich nicht passen. Wenn man das vernünftig macht, sitzt er sicherlich ne Stunde dran. Dann noch Porto etc dazu und man ist fast beim Preis einer neuen Rolle......(natürlich nicht, wenn es sich um ne 200€ + Rolle handelt).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

In einem früheren Thread wurde ja bereits angesprochen, dass man vor allem ältere Rollen erstmal gründlich entfetten sollte, bevor man mit einer neuen Dosis Fett und Öl zuwerke geht.

Ich habe noch so einige alte DAMs im Keller. 4000er, eine 4001er :lund eine 330er. Die würde ich gerne grundlegend neu reinigen und fetten. Nur: wie stelle ich das mit dem Entfetten an? Alles auseinanderbauen und die Teile einzeln entfetten oder den Entfetter einfach in die geöffnete Rolle geben und mit einem Tuch möglichst wieder alles rauswischen?


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

die sauberste variante ist die demontage. aber hier die genannten probleme beachten, die auftreten können.
die "entfetter" haben den nachteil, daß sämtliches schmiermittel auch aus den kugellagern rausgespühlt wird.
dort wieder schmiermittel hinzubekommen könnte probleme bereiten, wenn die rolle zusammengebaut bleibt.

antonio


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



antonio schrieb:


> die sauberste variante ist die demontage. aber hier die genannten probleme beachten, die auftreten können.




Nu ja, soviele Kugellager haben die Dinger ja nicht...
Aber danke für die Info!


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> In einem früheren Thread wurde ja bereits angesprochen, dass man vor allem ältere Rollen erstmal gründlich entfetten sollte, bevor man mit einer neuen Dosis Fett und Öl zuwerke geht.
> 
> Ich habe noch so einige alte DAMs im Keller. 4000er, eine 4001er :lund eine 330er. Die würde ich gerne grundlegend neu reinigen und fetten. Nur: wie stelle ich das mit dem Entfetten an? Alles auseinanderbauen und die Teile einzeln entfetten oder den Entfetter einfach in die geöffnete Rolle geben und mit einem Tuch möglichst wieder alles rauswischen?




Beim Zerlegen markiere ich mir die Stellung der einzelnen Ritzel etc. Dann nehme ich diese heraus, wische sie erstmal vorsichtig grob ab. Zum Entfetten nutze ich Silikonentferner oder auch etwas Spüli in Wasser. In der Drogerie gibts sonst auch noch verschiedene Fettlöser.....Wichtig dabei ist eigentlich nur, dass es nicht zu aggressiv ist. Für die Getriebeteile aus Metall kann man sicherlich auch Bremsenreiniger benutzen, der ist aber ziemlich aggressiv gegenüber Lack und Kunststoff, deswegen nutze ich den bei Angelrollen nicht (sind ja doch öfter mal Kunststoffteile und lackierte Dinge dran). Deswegen niemals Aceton etc nutzen, das löst wirklich alles an.
Die Kugellager putze ich nicht ab und entfette sie auch nicht. Da gehe ich einfach nur hin und lege die Lager in ein Glas mit Feinmechaniköl (nutze dazu das von Nigrin). Es tut aber auch jedes normale Nähmaschinenöl. Soll Leute geben, die die Lager noch extra ausspülen, diesen Umstand mach ich mir aber nicht....wenn wirklich mal irgendwann ein Lager kaputt gehen sollte, kommt gleich ein neues rein (kostet ja nicht viel).

Das Gehäuse der Rolle und die Teile, die ich nicht aus der Rolle ausbauen kann, werden von mir wenn möglich erstmal abgewischt und dann wieder mit Silikonentferner ausgespült (evtl. medizinische Spritze als Hilfsmittel verwenden). Dazu braucht man natürlich flüssigen Silikonentferner, den gibt nämlich in flüssig und Geleeartig.

Gruß


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nu ja, soviele Kugellager haben die Dinger ja nicht...
> Aber danke für die Info!



kommt eben auch auf die rolle an. die anzahl der lager ist ja auch nicht entscheidend.
entscheidend ist die lage der lager,also ob ich rankomme an die lager im zusmmengebauten zustand.

antonio


----------



## Khaane (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Handhabe das ähnlich wie Transformator.#6

Bei neuen Rollen spare ich mir das Demontieren, da wird einfach nachgeölt und gefettet.

Erst bei der ersten großen Wartung wird demontiert - Getriebeteile reinige ich mit ner Zahnbürste und Terpentin, ebenso Gehäuse und Achse.

Die Lager werden nur mit WD40 abgesprüht und mit nem Tuch abgewischt.

Später ein paar Tropfen sehr dünnflüssiges Öl auf die Lager und gut ist.

Wobei man bei wenig beanspruchten Rollen, die Wartung auch in 2-3 Jahres Intervallen durchführen kann.

Habe mir z.B. fürs Grundangeln (zum Verheizen) drei Grundrollen für je 13 € zugelegt, da kommt ganz klar kein Qualitätsfett (Quantum Hot Sauce etc) rein, das wären Perlen vor die Säue.

Die müssen mit ihrer Erstwartung bis zum Rollentod auskommen.


----------



## DonTonno (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

... bei der demontage makiere ich mir die stellung der ritzel...
???
warum? bei den einfachen getrieben einer angelrolle (egal ob alt oder neu) ist das wurst...
ok, an die zweifler...
aufmachen, makieren, zumachen, 15 mal kurbel, aufmachen...
und siehe da, die makierung paßt garantiert nicht mehr übereinander... hat was mit übersetzung zu tun (umfang der zahnräder + anzahl zähne)

d.h. wenn ich meine rolle 4 mal "gewartet" habe, hab ich 3 mal ein anderen zahl vom ritzel makiert.

ist halt nicht wie beim auto, wo z.b. vom hersteller der zahn makiert ist der an einer bestimmten stelle stehen muß beim zusammenbau (beim zahnriemen-wechsel z.b.[kurbelwelle zu nockenwelle und förderbeginn kraftstoffpumpe etc.])


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



DonTonno schrieb:


> ... bei der demontage makiere ich mir die stellung der ritzel...
> ???
> warum? bei den einfachen getrieben einer angelrolle (egal ob alt oder neu) ist das wurst...
> ok, an die zweifler...
> ...



Sorry, aber es hat bereits Fälle gegeben, bei denen die Rolle nach der Zerlegung beschissen lief. Es war zwar alles richtig voreinander, trotzdem lief es gefühlsmäßig *******.
Das liegt daran, dass sich bestimmte Teile einfach einlaufen, das sind minimale Materialveränderungen und je anch Ausprägung kann die Rolle dann beschissen laufen, muss es aber nicht.

Um dieses Riskio auszuschließen, markiert man das Ganze. Das wichtigste dabei ist die Stellung von Großrad und Ritzel. Zerlegen würde ich aber sowieso nur, wenn wirklich nötig, d.h, wenn Salzwasser oder Dreck irgendwie in die Rolle gelangt sind. Ansonsten reicht eigentlich das Nachschmieren ohne Zerlegen.


----------



## DonTonno (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Um dieses Riskio auszuschließen, markiert man das Ganze. Das wichtigste dabei ist die Stellung von Großrad und Ritzel. Zerlegen würde ich aber sowieso nur, wenn wirklich nötig, d.h, wenn Salzwasser oder Dreck irgendwie in die Rolle gelangt sind. Ansonsten reicht eigentlich das Nachschmieren ohne Zerlegen.


 
ok, ich merke schon...
also welchen zahn soll ich nun markieren? den, welcher oben ist wenn die kurbel unten ist oder umgedreht bzw. muß der zahn markiert werden der 90 grad versetzt zur kurbel steht?
wenn ich meine rolle zerlege ist die kurbel ab...
welchen zahn also markieren? und vorallem in welcher stellung?|kopfkrat
wenn das schiebestück für den rollen hub oben ist?

und mit einlaufen ist klar!
wenn ich eine runde scheibe habe die sich um 360grad dreht, und dazu ein ritzel welches sich ebenfalls um 360grad dreht, wie oft kommt dann die falsche stelle mit der richtigen in berührung...
dann bau ich die scheibe aus und das ritzel auch und verdrehe sie um 180grad...
wie oft kommt dann die richtige stelle mit der falschen in berührung?

also ich weiß nicht was ihr für rollen habt, meinen ist es egal, die wollen nicht markiert werden (und sicherlich kein müll dabei). vielleicht sollte ich mir auch mal einen 16gang-eco-split rolle zulegen damit ich ritzel markieren kann...#c


----------



## Nighty78 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



DonTonno schrieb:


> ok, ich merke schon...
> also welchen zahn soll ich nun markieren? den, welcher oben ist wenn die kurbel unten ist oder umgedreht bzw. muß der zahn markiert werden der 90 grad versetzt zur kurbel steht?
> wenn ich meine rolle zerlege ist die kurbel ab...
> welchen zahn also markieren? und vorallem in welcher stellung?|kopfkrat
> ...


 

Deine Antwort ist die Geilste die ich jemals in einem Forum las:m, aber ich gebe dir 100%ig recht. Totaler Schwachsinn worüber man sich hier gerade unterhält (Ritzelstellung)#q.


----------



## DonTonno (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...aber verleite andere nicht dazu, es nicht zu tun.....


 
niemanden zu irgendwas verleitet! ;+

aber es wird ja nun immer besser, haben ja viele hier ahnung...

wie markiert ihr? mit einem körnerschlag?
edding würde ja wenig sinn machen da die teile ja immer ordentlich mit silikonentferner, bremsenreiniger etc. gereinigt werden... oder ritzt ihr mit eriner reißnadel auf dem ritzel rum (was gleichzeitig eine erhöhung der reibung bedeutet)


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Markiert wird mit nem Edding, richtig... Wo soll da das Problem sein?
Ich reinige ja nicht mit nem Hochdruckreiniger und habe zwei gesunde Augen. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, das Teil zu reinigen, ohne die Markierung zu entfernen, scheint recht grobmotorisch veranlagt zu sein und sollte besser gleich die Finger von sowas lassen. Ich möchte das Teil nur reinigen, nicht ertränken.

Ansonsten habe ich hier nur aus meinem Erfahrungen berichtet. Mit meinen beschriebenen Maßnahmen habe ich bisher jede Rolle gepflegt und damit bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Wenn du anders pflegst, dann beschreib es doch gerne, unterstelle dabei anderen aber nicht, dass sie Schwachsinn labern.
Es hat Fälle (auch hier im Forum gegeben), die nach der Wartung schlecht liefen, obwohl korrekt montiert. Die einzig logische Erklärung war, dass sich Teile eingelaufen haben.

Bis auf diese Unterstellungen hast du bisher leider auch nichts Konstruktives zum Thema beitragen können.....ob das jetzt an mangelnder Kompetenz liegt, möchte und kann ich nicht beurteilen, da du hier bisher noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten bist.
Ansonsten verweise ich an dieser Stelle aufgrund deiner Art dich zu artikulieren auf meine Signatur|bla:.

Vll. sagt ja der Rollenpapst in diesem Thread auch noch was zum Markieren.

Gruß


----------



## Khaane (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Markierung hin oder her - Das ist wohl von Rolle zu Rolle unterschiedlich, ich baue meine Rollen immer ohne Markierung auseinander und hatte bis dato keine Probleme.

Die Frage ist doch eher, ob die Ritzel des Großrads, des Excenterhubs/Wormshaftritzel und die Wellen des Hauptritzels überhaupt in einem Verhältnis stehen. (gerade Zahnanzahl vs. ungerade Zahnanzahl etc.)

Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann spielt die Position keine Rolle - Habe mir aber noch nicht die Mühe gemacht, dass genauer nachzuprüfen.

Aber im Zweifel rate ich zum Markieren.


----------



## börnie (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



DonTonno schrieb:


> ok, ich merke schon...
> also welchen zahn soll ich nun markieren? den, welcher oben ist wenn die kurbel unten ist oder umgedreht bzw. muß der zahn markiert werden der 90 grad versetzt zur kurbel steht?
> wenn ich meine rolle zerlege ist die kurbel ab...
> welchen zahn also markieren? und vorallem in welcher stellung?|kopfkrat
> ...



|muahah:.....nicht übel !


----------



## henningcl (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Moin

Das mit der Makierung kann mann getrost vergessen.

Die Teilung der Zähnezahl ergibt nie ein ganzzahliges Ergebnis.

Das ist extra so gemacht, damit sich nicht bei jeder Umdrehung die gleichen Zähne der Zahnräder berühren und sich dadurch erheblich abnutzen.(einlaufen)

Wenn die Teilung der Zähnezahlen Ganzzahlig wäre, würde eine Markierung vielleicht Sinn machen (oder vielleicht auch nicht)

Grüsse
henning


----------



## Pinn (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



henningcl schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Das mit der Makierung kann mann getrost vergessen.
> 
> ...



Ist für mich als Laie in Sachen Angelrollenmechanik gedanklich nachvollziehbar. Es würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Befürworter der Ritzelmarkierung Rollen mit ganzzahliger Teilung der Zahnzahlen kennen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, ob die Ritzel des Großrads, des Excenterhubs/Wormshaftritzel und die Wellen des Hauptritzels überhaupt in einem Verhältnis stehen. (gerade Zahnanzahl vs. ungerade Zahnanzahl etc.)


genau das ist es, und es kommen auch noch mehr Rollen mit exakten 1:5.0 auf den Markt, da ist es stärker relevant bei einem echten ganzzahligen Verhältnis.
Aber auch sonst mit einer anderen Zahnlaufabfolgereihe ist es möglich, das sich nur ein Teil von Zähnen treffen, andere nicht, und diese etwas anders aufeinander eingespielt sind.



Khaane schrieb:


> Aber im Zweifel rate ich zum Markieren.


Das ist doch auch von der Reihenfolge richtig und wichtig: Sofern ich das nicht vorab weiß, sichert man erstmal alle Möglichkeiten und kann dann erst nach dem Auseinandernehmen nachzählen - selbst geprüft!
Denn da wird viel Mist abgeschrieben, fast überall steht bei Arc 1:5.2, aber das stimmt nicht wenn man 35 zu 7 Zähne nachzählt. Auch die 1:6.0 ist oft ein Lügenmärchen, da findet man eher ein 1:5.7 , aber der Aufdruck 1:6.0 verkauft sich besser. Trau schau wem! :m


----------



## Nolfravel (3. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Moin,
Also ich hab letzens Mal ne 30 Jahre alte DAM auseinander gebaut.
Naja leider die einzige Schraube von der Öffnungsklappe geschrottet.Ganz leicht aufgedreht und dann is sie durchgebrochen#qMal gucken ob ich dasmit ner kürzeren wieder zusammenbekomme.Wenn nicht auch nicht furchtbar, wie gesagt 30 Jahre alt, ich bin erst 14|supergri.
Aber sah echt toll aus, nie auseinandergebaut nachgefettet oder sowas.Und sie lief für sone alte Rolle echt supi:m
3 Zahnräder, mehr nicht.
Ich persöhnlich halte es nicht für extrem wichtig seine Rollen auseinander zu bauen.Hab da son paar die ich noch nie gefettet hab und sie laufen trotzdem.Die haben auch keine Wartungsschraube oder ich hab sie nicht entdeckt.

Meine schönste und neuste ist jetzt eine Shimano Technium 4000 FB.Hab sie zwar noch nicht gefischt aber echt klasse Teil.Und die hat ne Wartungsöffnung und in der Schachtel war auch gleich das Öl mit drin.
Also wenn ich sie gefischt habe einfach mal Ölen.
Aber vom völligen Demontieren halte ich nicht so viel.
2 Ausnahmen:Man merkt einfach das sie neu gefettet werden muss, oder sie macht Geräusche(Hatte ich noch nie#h)

Oder es macht einem einfach Spaß und man bekommt sie wieder zusammen:m

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## discobarsch (3. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

nochmal kurz zum anfang: ich hab mir die shimano technium 1000 fb grholt, da ist, wie beschriben öl mit in der verpackung und halt die recht praktische wartungsschraube für das getriebe.
aber: sollte man nicht eigentlich das gertriebe nachFETTEN und nicht nachÖLEN???
was haltet ihr von dem shimano öl für das getriebe???


----------



## TRANSformator (3. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



discobarsch schrieb:


> nochmal kurz zum anfang: ich hab mir die shimano technium 1000 fb grholt, da ist, wie beschriben öl mit in der verpackung und halt die recht praktische wartungsschraube für das getriebe.
> aber: sollte man nicht eigentlich das gertriebe nachFETTEN und nicht nachÖLEN???
> was haltet ihr von dem shimano öl für das getriebe???



Fett hat den Vorteil, dass es besser haftet als Öl und daher länger an Ort und Stelle bleibt. Der Nachteil ist der etwas schwergängigere Lauf.
Die Shimanos laufen unter anderem wegen dem Öl sehr leichtgängig. Da das Öl schneller als Fett verdrängt wird, ist die Dauer der Schmierwirkung natürlich eher vorbei. Daher hat Shimano die Maßnahme mit der Wartungsöffnung und dem mitgelieferten Öl eingeführt. Um die Schmierung auch dauerhaft zu erhalten, muss ab und an mal nachgeölt werden.

Gruß


----------



## donlotis (3. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Nicht selten wird auch überfettet. Man will der Rolle besonders Gutes antun und dann steht das Fett nachher dick auf allen Achsen, Lagern und sonst wo...
Ein gutes Fett (leichtläufig und haftend) sowie das Maßhalten bei der Menge ist das A und O.
Das reine (Nach-)Ölen ist nur was für Faulenzer und Tagediebe... |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Lorenz (3. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



donlotis schrieb:


> Nicht selten wird auch *überfettet*....
> Ein gutes Fett (leichtläufig und haftend) sowie das Maßhalten bei der Menge ist das A und O.


Ups... |uhoh:|rolleyes



Gilt das auch für ein Öl-Fettgemisch? Das ist ja weitaus dünnflüssiger...
*Gibts sowas wie eine Faustregel für die Menge fürs Getriebe?*


----------



## Khaane (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ups... |uhoh:|rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desto dickflüssiger das verwendete Fett ist, desto sparsamer sollte man es anwenden 

Das Quantum Fett ist relativ dickflüssig und wird entsprechend sparsam angewendet.

Das obere Bild ist mit Quantum gefettet. (dickflüssig)
Das untere Bild ist mit Penn-Rollenfett gefettet. (dünnflüssig)


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

@Khaane: den alten Schmierfilm hättest vorher mal entfernen sollen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> so ein selbst zusammengerührtes Fett/Ölgemisch ist eigentlich Müll, da diese Gemische sehr schnell dazu neigen sich wieder zu entmischen


Vor allem weiß jemand a priori nicht , ob sich die Schmiereigenschaften addieren oder subtrahieren. |kopfkrat
Das kann man, wenn man etwas bestimmtes besseres sucht, nur experimentell ermitteln und vortesten, aber nicht einfach mal auf Verdacht zusammenmanschen. #d

Über die Schmiereigenschaften und Verschleißarmut von guten Rallye-Motoröl geht aber nun mal nix.


----------



## Khaane (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Khaane: den alten Schmierfilm hättest vorher mal entfernen sollen



Wurde er auch 

Das untere Bild war für das Tica Review - Später folgte das Quantum Hot Sauce Review, zu diesem Zweck wurde die komplette Rolle entfettet. 

Der Aufwand hat sich aber gelohnt#6


----------



## luecke3.0 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Hallo,
hier wird mir z.T. schon wieder zu viel verkompliziert und zuviel Blödsinn erzählt...|rolleyes
Ich kann es jedem nur raten wenn er sich mit dem Getriebeaufbau einer Rolle nicht auskennt vor dem demontieren die Zahnräder zu markieren! Es gibt genug Rollen (z.B. Okuma Powerliner mit ovalem Hubrad) da müssen die Zahnräder auf einer gewissen Stellung ineinandergreifen sonst läuft die ganze Rolle nicht! Die meißten Rollen bei denen es von nöten ist haben zwar Markierungen, die sind aber oft nicht so leicht zu finden und man übersieht das einfach -> Mit Markieren ist man einfach immer auf der sicheren Seite!

Zum Fetten: Nimmt man ein einfaches Mehrzweck- oder Kugellagerfett (am besten Helles) kann man sich es sparen noch Öl im Getriebegehäuse zu verwenden -> 2 verschiedene Schmierstoff sind sowieso immer schlecht! Auch braucht man es mit der Menge nicht so genau nehmen und ruhig etwas großzügig sein, zu dickes Fett (oft die speziellen Rollenfette) wirkt wie Klebstoff im Getriebe. AUßerdem find ich das Kram viel zu teuer, für 100g spezielles Rollenfett bekomme ich fast 1kg gutes Kugellagerfett!
Für die Teile die man ölen sollte empfehle ich ein möglichst dickes Öl, nicht so ein dünnes Feinmechaniköl, das hält nämlich länger an den Bauteilen.

Komplett entfetten tue ich nur wenn die Rolle von innen stark verschmutzt ist, dann nehme ich Bremsen- bzw. Teilereiniger, entnehme aber vorher die Kugellager. Ansonsten putze ich das alte Fett so gut weg wie es ohne Reinigungsmittel geht und fette dann nach.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## singer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Bremsenreiniger oder ähnliches ist aber auch alles andere als optimal um Fette/Öle zu entfernen. Petroleum oder Waschbenzin sind die einzigen Sachen die man dafür nehmen sollte. Sind extra dafür gemacht.


----------



## singer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Mit anderen Worten, er ist nicht ideal!!


----------



## luecke3.0 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Hallo,
Bremsenreiniger (heute auch als Kalt- oder Teilereiniger bezeichnet) ist wohl der beste Entfetter den ich kenne, vorallem wenn man ihn aus der Sprühdose/flasche verwendet spült er die letzten Fettreste auch aus den unzugänglichsten Stellen. Er ist auch unproblematisch bei Kunststoff- oder Gummiteilen oder bei lackierten Oberflächen und verfliegt nach der benutzung auch sehr schnell.
Was man jedoch niemals verwenden sollte ist Verdünnung oder Nagellackentferner, die fressen alles auf was nicht aus Metall ist.

Kegellager sollten immer entfernt werden, egal bei welchem Reiniger. Wenn man die vom alten Fett befreien will dann besser in einem Ölbad aus dünnflüssigem Feinmechaniköl. Meißt ist es jedoch nicht erforderlich und es reicht ein nachölen oder -fetten.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## donlotis (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Khaane schrieb:


> Desto dickflüssiger das verwendete Fett ist, desto sparsamer sollte man es anwenden




Auch wenn es leichtes Fett ist, das ist für mich schon fast 'overlubricated' (so sagt man glaube ich heute).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Tüdde (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Ich hätte denn auchnochmal eine Frage: 
Seit Ende Januar habe ich eine Red Arc.
Wegen dem Wetter (|scardie:brrrrrr...) kam sie bis jetzt leider erst 3 Mal zum Einsatz. Ich denke, dass ich sie noch nicht warten muss, aber demnächst bestimmt.
Aber wenn ich das hier alles so sehe, mit dem Gehäuse auseinandernehmen usw. tut mir meine schöne Arc jetzt schon weh (bei sowas verkack ich immer:q). 
Gibt es denn irgendeine Möglichkeit die Arc zu pflegen, ohne das akute Zerstörungsgefahr besteht?
Achja, ich weiß nicht genau ob das nützlich ist, aber ich angle hauptsächlich im Süß - Brackwasser.


----------



## Khaane (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Bei der Arc hast du keine Chance, da sie unterhalb der Endkappe keine Öffnung hat - Am besten nimmst du nur den Rotor und Seitendeckel ab und fettest nach.

PS: Und nein, die Taurus war nicht "overlubricated" - Optimal gefettet, zumal es bei Penn-Rollenfett keine Nachteile gibt, das Fett ist so dünnflüssig, dass die Rolle dadurch nicht schwerer läuft 

Bei dem Quantum-Fett wäre es garantiert "too much", da es sehr dickflüssig ist und entsprechend die Rolle schwergängiger machen würde.


----------



## Tüdde (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Und welche Teile muss ich dann fetten (mit dem Penn Öl oder so)?


----------



## Nolfravel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Moin,

Sorry für OT:

Ich will dann auchnoch mal wat fragen:

Ich habe ja wie gesagt eine Shimano Technium 4000 FB.
Ganz neu, kommt erst Samstag zum Einsatz:
Aber sie macht schon vorher so leise Geräusche, ist das normal?
Laufen tut sie absolut geil.

Und noch was:
Geht ja bald Mefo-Fischen(Sigantur), danach muss ich das Teil doch nicht(wenns keine Sichtbaren Anzeichen von Sand oder sowas macht) auseinander bauen, das mitgelieferte Öl in die Wartungsöffnung füllen, reicht doch oder?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Khaane (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sorry für OT:
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist nicht normal - Da scheint sich ein Getriebschaden anzubahnen.



Spoiler



Scherz beiseite, das ist völlig normal - Jede Rolle selbst eine Infinity Q oder andere hochwertige Rollen geben leise Geräusche von sich.
Desto häufiger du dran drehst, desto lauter kommt es dir vor und umso schlechter kommt dir der Lauf vor.......das sind die ersten Anzeichen für Tackle-Sucht #h


----------



## Khaane (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Und welche Teile muss ich dann fetten (mit dem Penn Öl oder so)?




Getriebe wird gefettet, ebenso der Wormshaft - Die Achse und die Lager ölst du mit gutem Öl.

Steht eigentlich alles im Thread


----------



## Nolfravel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

@Khaane:

Danke für deine Antwort,
war mir da echt nicht mehr sicher, weil ich da bei meinen anderen Rollen nie drauf geachtet habe^^

Und die liegt jetzt in meinem Zimmer und ist eigentlich immer am drehen:vik:

Tackle-Sucht kann ich mir im Moment leider noch nicht erlauben, bin ja erst 14 und Schüler.Aber Anzeichen sind wirklich da, auch wen ich die Sucht noch nicht befriedigen kann:vik:


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Khaane (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Tackle-Sucht kann ich mir im Moment leider noch nicht erlauben, bin ja erst 14 und Schüler.Aber Anzeichen sind wirklich da, auch wen ich die Sucht noch nicht befriedigen kann:vik:



Das sag mal nicht zu laut , als ich in deinem Alter war und ich Geld für Kleidung oder Schuhe bekam, habe ich mir stattdessen mal eine gute Rolle oder Rute gegönnt - Irgendwann fand mein Vater das nicht mehr lustig............und schwupps lag die 90 DM Shimano-Rolle auf dem Boden und war schrottreif.:c

Also lass dir das eine Lehre sein. :m


----------



## Nolfravel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Wenn mir das passieren würde, ........^^

Ich bekomm ja jetzt schon Anfälle, als  ich hörte dass mein Opa meine 200€ Rute(Individualaufbau), aufn Boden geworfen hat, weil mein Zimmer neu gemacht wird, und ihn das wohl geärgert hat, dass sie im weg lag...
Zum Glück nichts kaputt gegangen, aber ich hab sie noch net mal gefischt.Samstag geht es los:vik:
Weiß gar nicht, was die alle wollen, Angeln ist einfach das Geilste Hobby der Welt, und dementsprechends sieht auch mein Zimmer aus.Nur weil jemand meint das mein Zimmer unordendlich ist und dann noch der Meinung ist, das er das jetzt aufräumen muss, ist man selber Schuld wenn man in nen Drilling greift oder?!?:m

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## discobarsch (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Ich hätte denn auchnochmal eine Frage:
> Seit Ende Januar habe ich eine Red Arc.
> Wegen dem Wetter (|scardie:brrrrrr...) kam sie bis jetzt leider erst 3 Mal zum Einsatz. Ich denke, dass ich sie noch nicht warten muss, aber demnächst bestimmt.
> Aber wenn ich das hier alles so sehe, mit dem Gehäuse auseinandernehmen usw. tut mir meine schöne Arc jetzt schon weh (bei sowas verkack ich immer:q).
> ...


 

ich hab auch ne arc: ich bin der meinung das man das getriebe fetten kann indem man NUR das silberne kunststoffteil entfernt (schraube auf der unterseite/siehe abbildung) und dann fett in die bohrung packt die von dem kunststoffteil verdeckt wird.
ist das nicht auch eine art wartungsöffnung?


----------



## melis (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Wie Singer schon schreibt. Petroleum ist das richtig, denn Bremsenreiniger greift viele Kunststoffe an. Auch lackierte Teile können angegriffen werden. Petroleum greift nur ganz wenige solcher Teile an. 

Als Fett benutze ich das hier Klick. Kommt den originalen Shimano/Spro Fett sehr sehr nahe, wenn es nicht sogar genau das ist. An Stellen wo ich noch mehr leichtlauf haben will kommt das Shimano Öl drauf. Dieses verdünnt das Fett noch einmal. Ich denke so ist das auch bei Shimano gedacht.


----------



## Khaane (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



discobarsch schrieb:


> ich hab auch ne arc: ich bin der meinung das man das getriebe fetten kann indem man NUR das silberne kunststoffteil entfernt (schraube auf der unterseite/siehe abbildung) und dann fett in die bohrung packt die von dem kunststoffteil verdeckt wird.
> ist das nicht auch eine art wartungsöffnung?



Darunter befindet sich ein Loch, das ist aber so klein, dass man das Fett selbst mit ner Spritze nicht vernünftig verteilen kann - Geschweige denn dosieren.

Da ist es wesentlich einfacher zumindest den Rotor und das Seitenteil abzunehmen.


----------



## räuber1 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Rollenfett,gibzs in jedem besseren Angelladen!
Ciao


----------



## seatrout61 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



discobarsch schrieb:


> ich hab auch ne arc: ich bin der meinung das man das getriebe fetten kann indem man NUR das silberne kunststoffteil entfernt (schraube auf der unterseite/siehe abbildung) und dann fett in die bohrung packt die von dem kunststoffteil verdeckt wird.
> ist das nicht auch eine art wartungsöffnung?



Genau da träufel ich erst etwas Öl rein und anschließend etwas Universal-Sprühfett mit der Kanüle punktgenau und sauber dosiert hinterher.


----------



## discobarsch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

hallo mal wieder,
hab seit kurzem eine baitcaster (rozemeijer saphir 3500) und hab die letzten tage recht viel damit damit gefischt.
jetzt quitscht die kurbel aber schon beim kurbeln!
kann mir jemand nen tip geben wie man die ölt/fettet?
lässt die sich leicht zerlegen bzw. wieder leicht zusammenbauen?
hab immer ien bischen angst mit dem öffnen von rollen!

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## melis (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Ballistol in die Richtug wo das Geräusch herkommt und das reicht.


----------



## discobarsch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



melis schrieb:


> Ballistol in die Richtug wo das Geräusch herkommt und das reicht.


 
geht auch silikonspray? oder ist das grundsätzlich ungeeignet?

ist das öffnen und wieder montieren von multirollen den kompliziert?


----------



## melis (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Geht natürlich auch. Ist vielleicht nicht so gut für die Umwelt, aber okay. 
Das öffnen sollte kein Problem sein,den du willst nur den Deckel abnehmen und nicht die Rolle auseinander bauen, richtig? Aber selbst das ist meistens einfacher als bei Rotorrollen.


----------



## cHHristian (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

ich habe auch eine red arc, diese macht so langsam beim kurbeln leichte schleifgeräusche, wo muss ich dann ölen oder fetten, damit diese verschwinden? 
und da ich noch nie ne rolle aufgemacht habe oder mich wirklich mit dem innenleben beschäftigt habe:
wo liegen eigentlich diese sachen wie wormshaft, kugellager, ....
das einzige was ich weiß ist wo das schnuraufröllchen ist.^^
und ich dachte ich könnt einfach bisschen wd40 in die rolle hauen, ist das ok?
mfg ch


----------



## discobarsch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



cHHristian schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine red arc, diese macht so langsam beim kurbeln leichte schleifgeräusche, wo muss ich dann ölen oder fetten, damit diese verschwinden?
> und da ich noch nie ne rolle aufgemacht habe oder mich wirklich mit dem innenleben beschäftigt habe:
> wo liegen eigentlich diese sachen wie wormshaft, kugellager, ....
> das einzige was ich weiß ist wo das schnuraufröllchen ist.^^
> ...


 
schau mal in diesem thread auf der vorigen seite. da ist eine abbildung wie bzw. wo man ne arc einfach schmieren kann.
|wavey:


----------



## singer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Nein WD 40 ist nicht gut. Hauptsächlich muss bei der roten nur das Fett erneuert werden. Dafür reicht es den Seitendeckel abzunehmen und das Großrad herauszunehmen. Anschließen alles Fett rausholen. Je mehr du die Rolle zerlegst desto leichter kommst du an die Sachen heran. Das Fett löst sich am besten mit Petroleum oder Waschbenzin.


----------



## HeikoS (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Nimm von der Firma Interflon

Fin Grease

oder Fin Super...


is mit Abstand das beste.

Kannst dich auch gern bei mir melden.

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



cHHristian schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine red arc, diese macht so langsam beim kurbeln leichte schleifgeräusche, wo muss ich dann ölen oder fetten, damit diese verschwinden?
> und da ich noch nie ne rolle aufgemacht habe oder mich wirklich mit dem innenleben beschäftigt habe:
> wo liegen eigentlich diese sachen wie wormshaft, kugellager, ....
> das einzige was ich weiß ist wo das schnuraufröllchen ist.^^
> ...



Kommen die Geräusche definitiv vom Getriebe oder eventuell auch vom Schnurlaufröllchen. Kannst du ja leicht testen, wenn du an der Rolle einmal mit Schnur übers Röllchen geführt und einmal ohne drehst.

Wenns vom Schnurlaufröllchen kommt, muss dort nur schnell das Lager getauscht werden (dauert keine 5 Minuten).

Gruß


----------



## Nils1981 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Ich tipp auch auf's Schnurlaufröllchen... typische RedArc "Macke"


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Nils1981 schrieb:


> Ich tipp auch auf's Schnurlaufröllchen... typische RedArc "Macke"



Macke hin oder her.......das Schnurlaufröllchen funktioniert bei mir bisher sehr gut. Auch nach etlichen Betriebsstunden gab es bei meinen Arcs und Clones erst nach einiger Zeit Probleme mit dem Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen. Mein Vater fischt nur Shimano und dort habe ich mittlerweile genauso viele Lager wechseln dürfen. Tut sich also nicht viel.....ist aber auch alles andere als dramatisch. Nichtsdestotrotz ist da Lager bei den ARcs nicht das Beste.
Das Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen muss halt ordentlich was tun und ist dazu noch vergleichsweise starken äußeren Einflüssen (Dreck, Sand und Wasser) ausgesetzt. Wenn da jetzt ein offenes Lager verbaut ist, ist dieses Lager meist das erste, was Probleme bei Rollen macht.
Allerdings ist es glücklicherweise auch schnell und einfach zu beheben. Im Modellbau gibt es sehr gute komplett geschlossene Lager (hab selbst welche) für ganz wenig Geld (1-3 €). Der Austausch sollte selbsterklärend sein und ist in 5 Minuten gemacht.

@ Threadersteller
Prüfe bitte mal das Lager und melde dich dann. Sollte es das Lager sein, sag ich dir die passende Größe und eine entsprechende Quelle.

Gruß


----------



## Janussi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Moin. Das Thema wird ja immer mehr zur Wissenschaft bzw. zum Zankapfel.|krach: .Das mit dem Markieren kann man machen- muß aber nicht unbedingt sein. Jeder nach seiner Fasson. Die Frage dreht sich ja ums- WOMIT?!
 Ich benutze für Schnurröllchen-,fangbügel ,Kurbelknauf etc. Waffenöl Marke " Ballistol". Das müffelt erst zwar etwas, das ist aber am nächsten tag wieder weg. Wenn am Getriebe was geschmiert werden muß, würde ich nach einer Reinigung ohne Lösemittel oder Entfetter( nur bei totalem Süff) zu einem hellen, geschmeidigem Teflonfett raten. Helles Fett darum, weil man erneute Verschmutzung besser sehen kann, als auf dunkler Schmiere.#6!!
So! Hoffe; daß dem Kollegen etwas weitergeholfen werden konnte. Allen, die ans Wasser kommen--- PETRI HEIL---


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Zum Ölen von Schnurlaufröllchen, Knauf und Kurbel kann ich nur Feinmechaniköl oder auch Nähmaschinenöl (ist das Gleiche) empfehlen. Ist nicht ganz so dünn wie Ballistol, daher beständiger und schmiert wie sonstwas.


----------



## cHHristian (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Schnurlaufröllchen ist es bei mir nicht. kommt woanders her. ich glaub ich fahr mit dem ding einfach mal bei der gummitanke vorbei, da hab ich sie auch gekauft und geholfen wird einem da eh immer super. mir wird das zu kompliziert glaub ich


----------



## The-Punisher (25. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Hab ne Shimano stradic ci4 2500F.
Geht auch sowas : 
http://www.amazon.de/Finish-Line-Keramik-Wachsschmiermittel-60ml/dp/B0022KK92A/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1345893527&sr=8-5

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## eiswerner (25. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Also ich nehme Balistol, das ist ein super Waffenoel und was für Waffen gut ist ist für Rollen allemal gut.#6


----------



## Breamhunter (25. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Ich benutze seit Jahren die heiße Soße. 
Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme und alles läuft einwandferi #6


----------



## Dakarangus (26. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

ich habe auf das schnurlaufröllchen einer penn slammer wd 40 gesprüht, seitdem kommt da weißes zeug raus, löst sich da etwa das fett aus dem kugellager?
das kugellager ist doch versiegelt oder?

war das etwa ein großer fehler von mir? es stand auch in der betriebsanleitung das man wd40 draufsprühen soll...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das da was von WD40 in der Betriebsanleitung steht ...
WD40 ist nicht zum "ölen" geeignet. Es ist eher Rostlöser und Korossionsschutz. Zudem löst es andere Fette.


----------



## The-Punisher (26. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

War bestimmt zur reinigung gedacht^^ ... und danach neu fetten sowie ölen... ODER?


----------



## Dakarangus (27. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Ok hab das KL ausgebaut, also es dreht sich noch super...

in welches "öl" soll ich es legen, ich dachte KLs werden gefettet?


----------



## KarstenK (27. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Hi,
wie sieht es denn mit Silikonspray aus? Ist auch Säurefrei.

 Gruß Karsten


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



KarstenK schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es denn mit Silikonspray aus? Ist auch Säurefrei.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Silikonspray taugt nicht, hält nicht lange. Das billigste sollte Nähmaschinenöl sein, Säurefrei und harzt nicht (obwohl es da bei den den billigen auch Schrott gibt). 
Aber da gibt es noch tausend andere, einfach mal nach Feinöl schauen, die sind meist geeignet.

Falls es was aus der heimischen Werkstatt sein darf, kannst du auch problemlos nen Tropfen Motoröl nehmen und das Lager darin einlegen.


----------



## fenmaus (28. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

_*Hallo,
ich nehme Ballistol-Universalöl zum sauber machen und zum ölen.
Ballistol schützt,pflegt,schmiert,wird bei den Jägern für Waffen verwendet.
Da brauche ich keine Rolle zerlegen.Außerdem,wenn ihr eure Rollen auf schraubt in der Garantiezeit,erlischt die Garantie.
Viel Spaß.
fenmaus
*_


----------



## Purist (29. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,
> ich nehme Ballistol-Universalöl zum sauber machen und zum ölen.
> Ballistol schützt,pflegt,schmiert,wird bei den Jägern für Waffen verwendet.*_



Eine Rolle ist aber keine Schußwaffe, die man damit reinigen kann. Ballistol ist wasserlöslich, d.h. du kannst es abwaschen, genau das ist bei Angelrollen eigentlich völlig unerwünscht, wenn man Rost vorbeugen will oder eine lange haltbare Schmierung beweglicher Teile benötigt, die auch mit Wasser in Kontakt kommen. 


fenmaus schrieb:


> _* Da brauche ich keine Rolle zerlegen.Außerdem,wenn ihr eure Rollen auf schraubt in der Garantiezeit,erlischt die Garantie.
> *_



Was machst du nach der Garantiezeit? Warten bis sie von alleine kaputt gehen oder doch lieber zerlegen?


----------



## Purist (29. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Welchen Knust macht ihr euch über Garantie?



Als Selbstschrauber mache ich mir gar keinen, egal um was es geht, aber manche Menschen schrecken eben davor zurück, auf Garantie bewusst zu verzichten. #c


----------



## Dakarangus (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Da wollebre nicht da ist nochmal allgemein:

was ist von nähmaschinenöl bzw feinmechanik öl aus dem baumarkt zu halten? das einfache, "harz und säurefreie" öl.

hot sauce und reelx sind nicht einfach zu bekommen und vom Preis rede ich besser gar nicht erst |supergri...


----------



## Ossipeter (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

"versuchs mit Sonnenblumenöl oder Rapsöl" Ironie aus! Wenn du dich ein bischen bemühst, kannst du beste Rollenpflegemmittel hier bekommen:
http://www.scandex.de/chemie/corrosion-x.html


----------



## Tino (4. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Hallo

Wollebre hat mir das reelx empfohlen,mit einer sehr guten Pflege-und Nutzungsanleitung der Sachen. Wo und wie, an und in die Rolle.

Vielen Dank an dich nochmal dafür,Wollebre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.rutenreparatur.de/shop/speedx-reelx-%C3%B6l-und-fett/

Diese beiden hervorragenden Produkte,Fett und Öl, kamen auf nicht mal 20€!!!!!!!!

Damit kann ich gut 10x ,wenn nicht öfter, eine Rollen komplett pflegen.

Das sind pro Wartung popelige 2€,als vage Annahme der Ergiebigkeit.

Wenn einem das zu teuer ist,na Hilfe!!!


----------



## Dakarangus (4. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

@Ossipeter: Also die Händler da anrufen und schauen ob man das reelx bekommt? (du menst doch das reelx, oder meinst du das corrosionx? deine Antwort war nicht eindeutig)

@ tino: der Link funktioniert nicht, könntest du ihn bitte nochmal reinstellen?


----------



## Tino (4. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Hier isser noch mal:


http://www.rutenreparatur.de/shop/speedx-reelx-%C3%B6l-und-fett/

Rechts auf reelx drücken


----------



## Ossipeter (4. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Schau mal bei Nick rein:
http://www.70grad-nord.de/schmierstoffe.html


----------



## bobbykron (4. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

meint ihr, man kann das reelx auch für die wartungsöffnung bei shimano-rollen nutzen?
muss ich dafür das "alte" öl restlos entfernen? und wie viel kommt rein?

Danke


----------



## Ossipeter (4. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Alles Alte entfernen und mit einem z.B. Bremsenreiniger entfetten, dann neu ölen oder fetten, je nach dem wo und was. Die Öle und Fette sind nicht kombatibel. Kann fürchterlich ins Auge gehen. Die Öle und Fette von Scandex sind in sich vermischbar. Da kannst du "verdünnen".


----------



## Dakarangus (5. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

@tino und ossipeter: Super vielen Dank für die Links!!! #h
Werde das reelx bestellen.

Das benutze ich dann aber nur für meine guten Rollen, auf die einfachen kommt das Nähmaschinenöl drauf.

Eine Frage noch: Das reelx *Öl* kommt dann auf alle Kugellager, schnurlaufröllchen, kurbelgriff und spulenachse, richtig? also ich lasse etwas davon auf die Suplenachse tropfen und es läuft von da ins innere der Rolle? hab ich noch was vergessen?
Getriebe teile werden ja gefettet, nicht geölt.


----------



## Tino (6. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Das reelx *Öl* kommt dann auf alle Kugellager, schnurlaufröllchen, kurbelgriff und spulenachse, richtig? also ich lasse etwas davon auf die Suplenachse tropfen und es läuft von da ins innere der Rolle? hab ich noch was vergessen?
> Getriebe teile werden ja gefettet, nicht geölt.





Gern geschehen...

So hat es mir Wollebre empfohlen!!!

*Möchte die folgende Produktempfehlung für die Rollenpflege geben:

Kleine bis mittlere Stationärrollen bis zur Größe 4000
Getriebeschmierung mit ReelX Rollenfett Soft. 

Alle leicht beweglichen Teile wie Bügelschrauben,
Rücklaufsperre, Kugellager etc. nur ölen mit dem Standardöl CorrosionX oder ReelX, welches die Reibung etwas weiter reduziert.

Größere Stationärrollen:
Getriebeschmierung mit ReelX Rollenfett Medium und alles was sich leicht bewegen muss wie vorab beschrieben.

Zur äußeren Pflege die Rolle ganz leicht mit CorrosionX oder ReelX einreiben (aber keine „Speckschwarte“ davon machen).
Falls du auch Rollen aus Alu hast, empfehle ich auch das innere Rollengehäuse, Rollendeckel und alle Schraubengewinde mit einem der beiden Fette gegen Korrosion dünn einzupinseln.
*


----------



## dimko (7. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Kennt sich jemand mit Baitcaster aus???
Kann man die warten? Und wie geht das?

MfG

dimko


----------



## Tino (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Hier ist sehr gut beschrieben,da die Dinger ja fast gleich gebaut sind.

http://www.tackletour.com/articlereelmaintenancedaiwatdsol.html


Büschen runterscrollen,da siehste alles.


----------



## dimko (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Super, danke Tino.

Alles gut erklärt, doch ich habe ein bisschen schiss da vor. Mit den ganzen Scheiben und Federn.


----------



## Tino (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Stell dich nicht so an!!!

Machen musst es ja sowieso |supergri


----------



## Dakarangus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Ich habe noch eine Frage:
Bei Schnurlaufröllchen OHNE Kugellager drin, also diese Gleitlager, werden die geölt oder gefettet?
Also Reelx öl oder das rollenfett soft?


----------



## Jetblack (8. November 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Gleitlager beim Schnurlaufröllchen würde ich ölen - sonst drehen die sich ggf. nicht leicht genug.


----------



## Dakarangus (10. November 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Ok danke, kann das noch jemand bestätigen?

Wie geht man beim wormshaft vor, also die Welle mit den vielen Schlitzen, ölen oder fetten?
Ich gaube die sind werksmäßig geölt oder?


----------



## Dakarangus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Wer weiß das?


----------



## Wassermännchen (14. November 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

So weit ich weiß werden Kugellager geölt und an Getriebe u.ä werden eingefettet.
Aber hier kannst Du bestimmt Antworten erhalten:
http://www.rutenreparatur.de/


----------



## Tino (14. November 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Da hab ich mein REEL X Öl und Fett her.


----------



## Jetblack (14. November 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Der Wormshaft von Levelwind Multis wird geölt.  Da der Wormshaft offen liegt kommt da leicht Dreck dran und es sollte öfters mal nachgeschmiert werden. Verwendet man hier Fett, wird der Freilauf unnötig gebremst.

Der Wormshaft von Stationärrollen ist durch das Gehäuse eigentlich gegen Verschmutzung geschützt und ist nicht so leicht zugängig wie bei Multis. Also ist ein regelmässiges Nachschmieren hier aufwändiger. Daher lieber ein dünnes Fett (ReelX Rollenfett Soft) ggf. sogar mit ein wenig Öl noch etwas verdünnt - hierbei aber unbedingt Mischbarkeit beachten!  ReelX Produkte sind untereinander absolut kompatibel da passiert nichts.

Gruss Nick


----------



## uwe103 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Moin,

wenn Interesse besteht, gibt es hier auch noch sehr hilfreiche Tipps. Habe mich dort selbst letztens erst informiert

http://www.rollenwartung.de/


Ach ja, zum Fetten meiner Rollen benutze ich ausschließlich
*Cal's Drag Grease*


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe noch ein paar Fragen zum Rollenwarten.

Ich  habe nun meine erste Multirolle angeschafft, eine Penn spezial senator 113, ich  habe dazu mal eine Frage zur Wartung, das kugellager auf der linken  seite ist nicht herausnehmbar, *soll ich dann den ganzen "Komplex" mit reelx öl beträufeln?*

http://www.rollenwartung.de/?page_id=244

Wenn ich mit der Rolle eine Woche in Norwegen war,* sollte man sie dann komplett zerlegen und neu fetten oder reicht mit wasser abspühlen und ölen der äußeren teile aus?*
(also äußere Teile wie kurbelknauf, das leicht rausschraubbare linke Kugellager, und die kleinen hebel.)

Und ich habe noch *eine Frage zum fetten von Bremsscheiben*, hab es mich bisher noch nicht getraut und es war auch noch nicht nötig,* geht das auch mit reelx Rollenfett soft?*


----------



## Jetblack (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Wenn das Lager eine Fettfüllung hat, wird diese durch ReelX verdünnt und läuft ggf. irgendwann langsam raus. Das ist solange keine Problem, wie man regelmässig nachschmiert. Man kann die Lager auch nur mit ReelX schmieren, hat dann aber kürzere Wartungsintervalle in Kauf zu nehmen.

Eine ordentliche Reinigung und Nachfettung nach dem Urlaub, ist die beste Variante! 

Wenn Du die Bremsscheiben fetten willst, nimm das was seit Jahren erprobt ist: Cal's Grease. Schau erst mal nach, was Du überhaupt für Bremsbeläge vorfindest - da ist über die Jahre alles Mögliche verbaut worden. Falls Du auf Carbon umsteigen willst, - in Kürze hab ich sechs unterschiedliche Varianten anzubieten.

Zu ReelX Soft Grease bekommst Du von mir ein klares Nein!

Gruss Nick


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Falls Du auf Carbon umsteigen willst, - in Kürze hab ich sechs unterschiedliche Varianten anzubieten.



Muss man Carbon scheiben auch fetten? Manche bleiben ja auch "trocken" oder?
Was kostet ein Tuning-Bremsscheiben-Satz für die Spezial Senator 113?


----------



## Jetblack (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Gefettete Carbonscheiben laufen gleichmässiger an. Man verliert ein wenig an Endleistung, aber das hat sich noch nie nachteilig ausgewirkt.

Ich werde Plattenmaterial anbieten, also zum selber Stanzen oder schneiden. Was dann die Einheit kostet hängt von der Stärke und Typ des Materials ab. 
Es wird zwei Typen geben: Sandwich bauweise aus Carbon/Glas/Carbon und reines Carbongeflecht. und dann jeweils in drei Stärken.
Um das richtige zu finden, musst Du also bei deinen vorhandenen Scheiben die Dicke messen.

Gruss Nick


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Wenn das Lager eine Fettfüllung hat, wird diese durch ReelX verdünnt und läuft ggf. irgendwann langsam raus. Das ist solange keine Problem, wie man regelmässig nachschmiert. Man kann die Lager auch nur mit ReelX schmieren, hat dann aber kürzere Wartungsintervalle in Kauf zu nehmen.



Es geht ja auch gar nicht anders oder, denn nachFETTEN kann man ein Kugellager ja nicht, das Fett bekommt man ja nicht da rein. dann bleibt ja nur ölen.

Ok dann werde ich die Rolle komplett zerlegen und neu fetten, würdest du die bremsscheiben auch neu fetten? nach "nur" einer woche benutzung?


----------



## Jetblack (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Man kann die Lager schon nachfetten - das erfordert allerdings je nach Größe eine gewisse Fingerfertigkeit.

Nach einer Woche muss man die Bremsen nicht nachfetten ... erst mal musst Du ja was fange


----------



## Schlüter01 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Hallo Dakarangus,
wenn ich aus Norge wieder zurück komme, reinige ich alle Rollen. Und zwar auch die, die evtl. nur mit auf dem Boot waren aber ungefischt bleiben. Das Salzwasser sucht sich teilweise Wege die man nicht für möglich hällt. Ich reinige meine Rollen in einem Ultraschallbad. Vorher zerlege ich die Rolle aber nur in die groben Einzelzteile. Im Ultraschallbad befindet sich fürs erste nur lauwarmes Wasser evtl. nen Spritzer Spüli. Das einzige was nicht mir rein kommt ist das Antriebsrad mit den Bremsscheiben (auf keinen Fall ein Lager mit rein legen, vorher entfernen!). Die Teile bleiben für ca. 30 min im Bad, auch die Spule mit der Schnur (geflochtene). Anschließend spüle ich alles mit Isopropanol (Alkohol). Das bindet evtl. noch irgendwo stehendes Wasser, aber bitte nicht die Spule spülen, die lass ich einfach trocknen. Hartnäckigen Dreck/Fett entferne ich mit nem Pinsel und dem Isopropanol. Anschließen werden alle Getriebeteile wieder gefettet, Lager geölt und alles zusammengebaut. Mache das jetzt schon seit Jahren und alle meine Rollen laufen noch Prima, selbst Multis die nur fürs Süßwasser ausgelegt sind. 
Mfg


----------



## norwegian_sun (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

ich benutze einfach nur vaseline, da dieses fett säurefrei ist, allerdings zerlege ich die rollen nach nem trip ins gelobte land komplett um soviel wie möglich salzreste zu entfernen, bezüglich dem ölen der kugel-lager is mein favorit WD-40, da es auch säurefrei und kriechfähig ist, das zeug geht auch in gekapselte lager rein.  Einfach etwas in nen "bierstöpsel" sprühen und das lager darin einlegen.....hatte mit dieser (aufwändigen) methode noch keine schäden an rollen, obwohl manche bis zum nächsten einsatz ewig im schrank lagen...

gruß und petri heil..mirko#h


----------



## Purist (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> bezüglich dem ölen der kugel-lager is mein favorit WD-40, da es auch säurefrei und



Ist auch meine erste Wahl, aber man sollte es deutlich häufiger damit "behandeln" wie mit Öl. WD-40 verflüchtigt sich wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Also WD40 würde ich als letzte Variante nehmen. 
Das es sich schnell verflüchtigt ist auch kein Wunder da es im Prinzip nur mit Waschbenzin versetztes Öl ist. Zum Reinigen von Teilen oder entfernen von alten Fetten wunderbar geeignet, zum dauerhaften Schmieren eher weniger.

Ich nutze für die Lager momentan statt Öl ein Fließfett in 000 und muss sagen, absolut top. Etwas als Öl aber dafür auch bessere Standzeit. Lässt sich per Spritze optimal dorthin bringen wo man es braucht.


----------



## Schlüter01 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Ich benutze auch ein 000 Getriebefließfett. Hat wunderbare Eigenschaften, harzt nicht,... . Hab damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, besonders bei Stationärrollen. Lager bekommen von mir nur die mitgelieferten Öle bei den Rollen, oder halt ein dünnflüssiges säurefreies Öl.


----------



## Purist (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Also WD40 würde ich als letzte Variante nehmen.
> Das es sich schnell verflüchtigt ist auch kein Wunder da es im Prinzip nur mit Waschbenzin versetztes Öl ist. Zum Reinigen von Teilen oder entfernen von alten Fetten wunderbar geeignet, zum dauerhaften Schmieren eher weniger.



Als Schmierung von Kugellagern der Achsaufhängung einer Baitcaster taugt es durchaus, dabei aber schön nachbehandeln, am sinnvollsten nach jedem Einsatz. Bei Stationärrollen, wo es auf andere Dinge wie Hochleistung ankommt, würde ich es auch nicht nehmen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Naja, nach jedem Einsatz .... dann doch lieber etwas was länger hält und auf ein wenig Performance verzichten. Aber jeder wie er mag.

Wenn du deiner Rolle was gönnen willst das sich wie WD40 verhält aber wesentlich besser ist, besorg dir mal ne Dose Rivolta T.R.S. plus. Danach nimmst du das WD40 wirklich nur noch zum reinigen |supergri


----------



## Dakarangus (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche muss man die Bremsen nicht nachfetten ... erst mal musst Du ja was fange



Und wegen sem Salzwasser und korrosion muss man die bremsscheiben nicht neu fetten?
da ist wahrscheinlich soviel fett drin das ein bischen Salzwasser selbst wenn es den Weg zu den Bremsscheiben findet keinen Schaden anrichten kann oder?


----------



## Wollebre (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

bei Rollenwartungen schon öfter gesehen, das selbst in die wasserdichten Bremsen Salzkristalle in der Bremskammer waren, selbst bei 800 € Rollen. Also scheinen die nicht wirklich hundertprozentig dicht zu sein. Minimieren kann man das, wenn man ein festes Fett zwischen oberste Bremsscheibe und Gehäuse streicht. Besonders bei ältere Bremsknöpfe ohne Gummimanschette sollte man das machen.

Nach dem Angeln die Rolle abspühlen reicht nicht. Nach dem Trocknen gleich alle bewegliche Teile, besonders Schnurlaufröllchen gut ölen und die ganze Rolle dezent mit einem ölgetränkten Lappen einreiben. (keine Speckschwarte davon machen). 

Beim angeln in Salzwasser ist Omas Nähmaschinenöl nun wirlich nicht angebracht. Das ist für den Indoor Bereich und nicht für den Außeneinsatz gedacht!

Die Produkte die Nick (AVET) auf seiner Webseite anbietet ist jedenfalls das beste was ich seit vielen Jahren in Gebrauch habe.


----------



## Dakarangus (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Wollebre, würdest du nach einer Woche Norwegen die Bremscheiben einer Multirolle auch neu fetten?

Wie entfettest du dann die Bremscheiben, abwischen oder mit WD40 und dann Cal´s Bremsenfett dünn drauf?
Kann man WD40 zum entfetten von bremsscheiben nehmen?


----------



## stefan19 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Als ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Rolle zerlegt, da ich fürchte wie auch oben schon beschrieben wurde,dass ich sie danach nicht mehr zusammen bringe.Ich weiß nur von meinen Kumpels das die meisten dzu Nähmaschinenöl verwenden.


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-98-100ml-C...1010050101?pt=Gleitmittel&hash=item4abdb0a435

Ich habe noch nichts besseres gefunden... #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Du ^ , da oben steht nicht "Olle ölen" oder sowas :q :q


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du ^ , da oben steht nicht "Olle ölen" oder sowas :q :q



Sagen wir mal so...
Es ist vielseitig verwendbar...


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Aber ansonsten ein sehr gelungenes Posting... :m


----------



## Wollebre (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Wollebre, würdest du nach einer Woche Norwegen die Bremscheiben einer Multirolle auch neu fetten?
> 
> Wie entfettest du dann die Bremscheiben, abwischen oder mit WD40 und dann Cal´s Bremsenfett dünn drauf?
> Kann man WD40 zum entfetten von bremsscheiben nehmen?


 
Bei Stationärrollen nicht notwendig, jedenfalls solange nicht die Gefahr bestanden hat das Wasser eindringen konnte. Anders sieht es bei Multirollen aus. Durch den Spalt Spule/Gehäuse dringt immer Salzwasser in die Rolle. Spätestens nach Urlaubsende sollte die Rolle komplett gewartet werden, und nicht bis zum nächsten Urlaub liegen lassen! Nur aussen abspülen und hier und da ölen verhindert nicht Korrosion im Gehäuse und Salzausblühungen an der Bremsscheibe. s. Foto
Das ist ein elektrochemischer Prozess der durch die unterschiedlich verbauten Metalle in der Rolle entsteht. 

Was WD40 wirklich ist, wissen wohl noch nicht einmal die Hersteller. Das Zeugs soll ölen aber auch gleichzeitig entfetten. Was macht es denn nun?
Auch sind in WD40 78 Prozent flüchtige Stoffe. Also bezahlt man teuer für 78 Prozent die in die Luft gehen und nicht da wirken wo man Öl hin haben möchte. Jedenfalls verbleibt nach dem Verdunsten ein hauchdünner Ölfilm.

Auf Bremsscheiben darf WD40 daher nicht angewendet werden!

CFK Bremsscheiben reinigt man am besten mit Motorreiniger aus der Sprühdose oder Benzin (beides nicht im Haus anwenden). Besser ist Caramba Kaltreiniger den ich nur einsetzte. Reinigt rückstandslos und entwickelt keine giftigen oder brennbare Gase.

Danach die Bremsscheiben trocknen lassen und Schleifstaub wegblasen. Dann mit Cal`s beide Seiten dünn einstreichen und gut in das CFK Gewebe einmassieren. Dann wieder alles abwischen bis ein kaum noch zu sehender Fettfilm übrig bleibt. Die Metalscheiben und das innere der Bremskammer ebenfalls dünn einfetten.
Zu starkes Fetten aller Bremsscheiben verringert die Bremsleistung zu stark!

Das fetten mit Cal`s Bremsenfett verhindert sicher das Eindringen von Salzwasser und Salzkristallbildung nach dem Trocknen.
Weiterer Vorteil ist eine sanft anlaufende Bremse ohne Ruckeln auch wenn ein starker Fisch mal richtig Meter abzieht. 

In jede Rolle kann man minderwertige Bremsscheiben aus Filz, Kork etc. gegen CFK Scheiben auswechseln. Der Vorteil wenn man das selbst macht, man kann den Scheibendurchmesser und Dicke der Scheiben optimal auf die Größe und Tiefe der Bremskammer abstimmen und damit das Bremsverhalten enorm verbessern.

Allein heute in mehrere Twinpower, Saltigas und Stellas von Angelfreunde die Bremsen gepimt, was ein altes Hobby ist. Habe mir mal CFK Plattenmaterial in den Stärken 0,5 0,8 und 1,0 mm aus den USA kommen lassen. Damit können gut 95 Prozent aller Rollen abgedeckt werden.
Ist das gleiche Material welches von den führenden Rollenherstellern verwendet wird.

Die Vorteile der CFK Bremsscheiben habe ich genannt, aber es kann sich auch nachteilig auswirken!
Durch den Wechsel auf CFK Scheiben kann sich die Bremskraft um bis zu 100 Prozent steigern! 
Wenn dieses Leistung dann entsprechend ausgenutzt wird, kann es zu schwere Schäden an der Rolle kommen, wie verbogene Achse, zerstörte Rücklaufsperre und Getriebe. Aber auch die Rute kann sich schnell schrotten wenn man nicht deren Tragkraft kennt!

Darum die werksseitige Bremskraft nur gefühlvoll überschreiten, und besser die Vorteile einer sanft anlaufenden ruckelfreien Bremse nutzen!

Wolfgang


----------



## Dakarangus (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*

Vielen Dank Wollebre!
Ich wollte es dir schonmal per PN schreiben, durch deine Tipps habe ich schon mehrere Stationärrollen zerlegen und von Grund auf warten können, und die laufen wieder richtig gut.
Jetzt will ich mich auch an Multirollen versuchen. #6


----------



## Dakarangus (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rolle ölen - abe womit???*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Das fetten mit Cal`s Bremsenfett verhindert sicher das Eindringen von Salzwasser und Salzkristallbildung nach dem Trocknen.



Heißt das, wenn ich die die Bremsscheiben nach einer  Woche Norwegen-urlaub mit Cal´s wie von dir beschrieben behandele ich  dann wenn ich im Folgejahr wieder nach Norwegen fahre die Bremsscheiben  nicht nochmal neu fetten muss?
Oder doch nach jedem Urlaub neu machen?

ich habe nämlich etwas Respekt davor die Bremse zu öffnen, hab Angst das sie dann nicht mehr ruckfrei läuft oder so #c
Kann man da was falsch machen außer das zuviel Cal´s drauf ist und man die Bremse nicht mehr fest bekommt?





Wollebre schrieb:


> Danach die Bremsscheiben trocknen lassen und Schleifstaub wegblasen. Dann mit Cal`s beide Seiten dünn einstreichen und gut in das CFK Gewebe einmassieren. Dann wieder alles abwischen bis ein *kaum noch zu sehender Fettfilm* übrig bleibt. Die Metalscheiben und das innere der Bremskammer ebenfalls dünn einfetten.
> Zu starkes Fetten aller Bremsscheiben verringert die Bremsleistung zu stark!



Der Fettfilm ist dann wahrscheinlich so dünn dass er auch kaum FÜHLbar ist oder?


----------

